# Stopover A38 (south west)



## wotto (May 1, 2005)

Hi There,
Anybody know a good free stopover on the A38 (M5 to Plymouth)Ie: Set back laybay, Services


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

At Lee Mill nr Plymouth there is parking at the services and advertised as overnight for MH/Caravans.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stop over*

Hi

Any services on route - I think most charge £6.00. OK you can pay that and stay in a small site etc, but you are convenient for onward travel.

Rapide561


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Link to a web site full of stopovers 

hope it helps :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Looks a potentially useful resource Mike-pity you have to buy the 2003 Atlas to find them


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tellbell

You do not need the atlas to find those spots...the descriptions are pretty full ...and anyway the map references only refer to a block of the map not a pinpoint...several locations have the same reference.

_06E4 Cornwall - Very rural site at Rough Tor on Bodmin Moor. Just east of Camelford two roads head towards Rough Tor and Brown Willy (these are mountaintops). Narrow road and great switch back road - excellent at full speed but DO make sure road is clear. Great walks up to the Tors.

06E4 Cornwall - Bodmin Moor - Several layby's on the A30, but thet road is busy. One layby in particular: on top of moors 1 mile north of Bodmin approx layby on left (going south) with burger van in situ, sign posted to Temple Fishery. Parking in pull-ins of road loop_

and here is another link to some more
Sleepingspots

mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Point taken Mike - though some of the earlier ones merely state eg "Porthcurno- car park" I'd be loathe to drive the m/home around the (presumably) narrow Cornish streets in search of the spot. The "Sleepingspots" looks good too- both on my "Favourites"


----------



## wotto (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks spykal i have used many of the wildcamping places on this site and all of them have been good and easy to find but there is none around the A38, i think Exmouth the nearest.

Telbell its a pity you feel that way as Porthcurno car park is very easy to find and as one of the best beaches in cornwall leading off it.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wotto- Feel what way?? :?


----------

